# Customer cancelled order during route, do I have to return today?



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

So I was finishing up a block today and noticed a package disappeared from my itinerary and I tried rescanning it and it said order was closed so I called customer support just to confirm and they said it has to go back to warehouse. Do I have to take it back today or can I wait til I go there for the block I’m doing tomorrow? I really don’t have time today to make it back to the warehouse. If I get penalized for not returning it same day then I guess I have no other choice but I just want to check here first. Thanks!


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

If it doesn't show up on your itinerary you may be okay to go back tomorrow. Usually if I have a package that isn't on my itinerary and I don't have time to go back to the warehouse I will give it back the next day. If it is still on your itinerary you will have to go back.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Someone somewhere claimed to have an official edict that said 24 hours for regular returns, which seemed odd, but whatever... for a cancelled order it makes sense.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I've been told 24 hours at ours but rarely wait I just take it straight to warehouse when I'm done


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I don’t return undeliverables until my next scheduled block, which is typically next day.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

How can they let a customer cancel the order when its already in your car?? Tnats just BS. Should be too late for them to cancel it. Amazon should pay extra making you go back to the warehouse making you do extra work. Or charge tne customer a late cancellation fee and pay the driver extra.


----------



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

I returned it next day no problem but when a warehouse associate scanned it it wasn’t showing as a cancelled order even though that’s what it said when I scanned it the day before and customer support confirmed it. They tried to get me to deliver it on my route yesterday but I refused since it was nowhere where I was delivering. No clue how it can be cancelled one day and then not the next..


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

RickCMC said:


> No clue how it can be cancelled one day and then not the next..


It's a glitch in the system. It wasn't actually cancelled, but it shows it was in the app.


----------



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> It's a glitch in the system. It wasn't actually cancelled, but it shows it was in the app.


Is it too much for me to expect a company like Amazon not to have stupid glitches like that?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

RickCMC said:


> Is it too much for me to expect a company like Amazon not to have stupid glitches like that?


Yes. Tell me other billion dollar companies that are perfect?


----------



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Yes. Tell me other billion dollar companies that are perfect?


There aren't any. But I think it's perfectly fine to be frustrated with them for the glitches. To be honest the Flex app works like shit on my iPhone. It's slow and laggy, and sometimes doesn't even load correctly. I have a brand new phone by the way so it isn't my phone.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

RickCMC said:


> There aren't any. But I think it's perfectly fine to be frustrated with them for the glitches. To be honest the Flex app is a complete joke and works like shit on my iPhone. It's slow and laggy, and sometimes doesn't even load correctly. I have a brand new phone by the way so it isn't my phone.


Amazon's Flex dev team are the rejects they keep in basement somewhere in Bangalore.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

RickCMC said:


> There aren't any. But I think it's perfectly fine to be frustrated with them for the glitches. To be honest the Flex app is a complete joke and works like shit on my iPhone. It's slow and laggy, and sometimes doesn't even load correctly. I have a brand new phone by the way so it isn't my phone.


It must be your phone because Flex on my 6S Plus works perfectly fine. To blame the problem solely on the app is very short sighted. It's not that every new iPhone was perfect upon release. There's always a new iOS update to fix whatever problems people have encountered because they wanted the latest.


----------

